# Rehling - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 11
Ein freundlicher, aber kühler Tag, an dem dieses Bild entstanden ist. 
Ich habe dabei sehr gefroren. Im unteren Bereich sind Ansätze von 
Frühling erkennbar, etwas weiter oben ist immer noch winterliche
Stimmung zu sehen.

A friendly but cool day on which this picture was taken. I have been 
doing very frozen. In the lower part of the spring approaches can be
identified, a little further up is still wintry mood to see.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Lovely painting as usual Ernst.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I feel like I could be standing there. It's lovely.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love your style. Excellent work.

Ich liebe deinen Style. Ausgezeichnete Arbeit.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Man this is good! I love your detail Bro!

D


----------

